# white cabinets a problem? Any regrets?



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Hi. We're considering purchasing an Outback TT. I really have just one more hump to get over and it's the question of the white cabinetry.

Moving from a Coleman Casa Grande pop-up, with dark green upholstery and darker wood cabinetry, I love the light-airyness of the Outback, but am wondering how you all are find the white cabinetry? Is this a new feature on the newer OUtbacks, or have they always been this way for the Outback TT's?

Are these a dirt and mud magnet? Are they durable? Do they seem to scar up easily?

Tell me the truth. No...lie to me. Okay, the truth.....but be gentle.


----------



## artax (Jan 30, 2004)

We've had our 26rs for a couple of seasons now. The cabinets are white, and we have not had any problem with marks. They seem very durable


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The outback line is only a few years old and as far as I know has only come with the white cabinets.

The doors have a pretty thick thermofoil plastic film that is laminated to the substrate using heat and pressure. They are very durable and are resistant to most household chemicals. The rest of the panels are pretty much the same thing except the plastic film is a little thinner. If they get dirty, a damp rag or a 409 or fantastic type cleaner will clean them right up.

I occasionally use them in my custom cabinet shop when a customer is looking for something relatively inexpensive and durable.

That's the truth as I know it
















Good luck shopping!

Mike


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I agree with all of the above









When we were looking and I first saw the white, I fell in love with it. 
Also, white is pretty easy to match up when needing to do a repair, add on, and etc. I really like it.

One thing I did change was, ours came with gold knobs, hooks, etc... I changed everything to a brush nickle, hubby even loves the change (he first thought I was nuts, but figured let her do it or he would not hear the end of it). But all turned out well


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got back from dry camping along the Owens river. Plenty of mud, sand and dirt but one or two wet wipes and the cabnets look new again. Our out back is a year old and the cabnets look new, no regrets. Kirk


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

My wife says she used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on the stubborn scuff marks on our cabinets. Works good. We have active boys who like to through off the tennis shoes and that's what we use when the marks get tough. Just rub the marks gently with this and your good as new!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

No problems here either, but I did have the same thoughts at first. I have a very active 9 year old daughter and a Golden Retriever. It gets pretty rough at times. I just use a Clorox wipe. Works great!

Have a great day sunny


----------

